

World Map Of Social Networks Shows Facebook's Ever-Increasing Dominance - razin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/10/world-map-of-social-networks-shows-facebooks-ever-increasing-dominance/

======
AndrewDucker
Interesting to see LiveJournal still hanging in there at #3 in Russia. Shame
it's not doing so well elsewhere, I've never used another site that had
functionality to match it.

------
mikeleeorg
It would be cool to have this map animated, so we can visually see the blues
slowly encompassing the globe.

